# Nissan Deltawing LMP car



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Have you seen this? Bizzare...

http://jalopnik.com/nissan-deltawing/


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*To say the least...*

Ummm... unique


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

It's like the Batmobile from the movies a couple of years ago!

:freak:

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Dave Dispane(sp) had a report on it at the end of last year. 

Supposedly, it is going to run at LeMans this year as an exhibition.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I saw it was unveiled at Sebring this morning. Defintely Batmobile all the way. From their Facebook page...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm way curious as to what keeps that front end from severe understeer at speed. Can't wait to it moving.

-Paul


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


> I'm way curious as to what keeps that front end from severe understeer at speed. Can't wait to it moving.
> 
> -Paul


Saw and heard the discussion when they intro'd the full-scale mockup at October's Petit Le Mans. They talked about it being stable like a tripod-landing gear aircraft is when landing or taking off. I had the same thought as you - it may be very stable at speed, but airplanes have ailerons and rudders to help them change direction. I don't see that this will have movable aerodynamics.... but it will have very light weight going for it. 

Gurney's AAR shop had it in red white and blue... not any more.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It's called a delta wing . . . the whole car is a wing . . . I think that is what keeps it planted and going straight.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I see the straight line possibilities. It's when it hits the Ford Chicanes and the Porsche Curves at LeMans where the design seems a bit iffy on the handling capability side. At any speed anyhow. Would love to see the skid pad test results.

-Paul


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I like the way it appears to have a batmobile force field on that pit road shot

Neat looking car


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like it would fit in well at Bonneville running on the salt. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

At first glance I wanted to paint it green and call it the green arrow car that Mattel produced some years back. Not sure if I like it.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)




----------

